# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Star Trek bridge Crew (VR) [Formation équipage]

## Eloween

Bonjour pour ceux qui aiment la VR (et les autres).Je récrute un équipage à partir du 30/05  pour partir à la conquête de" l'espace frontière de l' infini vers lequelle voyage notre vaisseau spatial notre mission de 5 ans ..."
Si vous en êtes laissez moi un message sur l'intercom
En 6 mots : Star Trek . Multicrew . Vr. Gameplay Chouette .

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Tu devrais mettre une vidéo pour attirer le chalant  ::P:

----------


## Eloween

Pour les vrais de vrais toujours en multicrew je rajoute la version d'origine , beaucoup plus ardue il faut connaître à quoi sert chaque loupiotte !

----------


## Eloween

Baaaaa tant pis z'avez pas de goût  :;): 

*Referme l'écoutille et part à la conquête de l'espace tout seul*   ::P:

----------


## Nicolus

Genre le gars il met 2 lignes, pas de lien, faut qu'on lui demande une video, toussa et sans réponse sous 24h il boude! C'est un capitaine klingon?  ::ninja:: 

Tu n'as pas plus a dire sur le bidule?

----------


## Eloween

Borg. Pas le temps pour les fioritures .  :;): 
Mais c'est le meilleur jeu en VR.

----------


## Kazemaho

Je l'avais tester a la gamescom et je confirme. Meilleur jeu vr of ze universe!

----------


## n0ra

> Borg. Pas le temps pour les fioritures . 
> Mais c'est le meilleur jeu en VR.





> Je l'avais tester a la gamescom et je confirme. Meilleur jeu vr of ze universe!


Normal, c'est Red Storm  :Cigare:  : Rainbow Six, Rogue Spear, Raven Shield, un peu de The Division, Ghost Recon 1 et 2 ... oué en fait changement total de style avec ce Star Trek en VR.

----------


## Hideo

Va falloir que je trouve du temps pour y jouer et c'est pas gagné mais je suis super chaud dans l'idée  ::lol::

----------


## Prade

Idem, faut que je trouve un peu de temps mais si y a du monde partant ça me tente d'essayer ça  :;): 

Pour me rajouter sur Steam : https://steamcommunity.com/id/Pradhe

----------


## MetalDestroyer

J'ai pris le jeu, faites petay vos pseudos Uplay.
Le mien : MetalDestroyer

----------


## Prade

Ah oui faut passer par Uplay, le mien : Pradhe

----------


## Stefbka

Le mien ça doit être stefbka sauf erreur !

----------


## Eloween

Lordarius.
Par contre je ne comprends pas comment marchent les boucliers. Sur 1 ou sur 5 ils semblent encaisser pareil et ne jamais remonter pendant un combat ?

----------


## bennao

Yop ( normalement un lurker mais pour la bonne cause ) 
uplay = bennao

----------


## Myron

Mon UPlay c'est myron-be
Et mon profil steam pour s'arranger avant : http://steamcommunity.com/id/Myron-BE/

----------


## DarwinMorkai

Vous acceptez les pauvres qui sont sur console ?  ::):

----------


## Kardeno

J'ai lu qu'il est sorti sur PSVR et qu'il est cross platform, ce qui est assez rare pour être souligné!
Vous pourrez faire un petit debrief du jeu pour savoir si ça vaut le coup? Je suis joueur console et ça me tenterai bien de le prendre.

----------


## DarwinMorkai

Exactement, je suis très intéressé aussi, mais je préférerai trouver un équipage d'abord

----------


## Kardeno

Ben on est déjà au moins 2 alors! =) mon PSN: Kardeno

----------


## Myron

Vi le jeu est cross platform les coupaing. On va donc pouvoir jouer tous ensemble.  ::): 
C'est plutot une bonne chose vu le peu de gens équipés pour la VR.

----------


## Kardeno

Ça y est j'ai acheté le jeu hier soir. J'ai juste pu jouer le tuto pour le moment, c'est plutôt sympa et bien foutu.

Je ne suis pas certain de la durée de vie, mais ça promet quand même quelques bonnes parties.
 Faudra se planifier une ou deux mission du coup! je vais voir si je peux  pour ajouter vos pseudos uplay, car la PS4 a un système bien particulier pour les contacts.

----------


## DarwinMorkai

Toujours pas pour ma part mais je pense craquer ce soir. 
On peut jouer a deux ? Ou faut un équipage complet ? Est ce que c'est vraiment intéressant de la jouer en mode RP ? Ya de la rejouabilité ? Il y a une vraie différence d'un poste a l'autre ?

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Toujours pas pour ma part mais je pense craquer ce soir. 
> On peut jouer a deux ? Ou faut un équipage complet ? Est ce que c'est vraiment intéressant de la jouer en mode RP ? Ya de la rejouabilité ? Il y a une vraie différence d'un poste a l'autre ?


L'IA occupera les postes non pris. Oui, chaque poste est différent. Et la communication est primordiale.

----------


## Kardeno

En fait ça me rappelle beaucoup un petit jeu sympa que j'avais sur android, qui se jouait en multi. On était chacun aux commandes du poste d'un vaisseau qui se barrait en sucette.  "
Chacun avait son propre tableau de bord à gérer, mais on ne possédait les instructions à suivre que pour les autres joueurs: "binioumetre sur 3"; "Activer le super Misou", etc..
En gros fallait gueuler aux autres quoi faire, et écouter les ordres que disaient les autres en faisant gaffe s'il n'y avait pas des trucs pour soi.

Là c'est un peu le même principe chacun dirige une partie du vaisseau, et la communication est primordiale pour bien s'organiser car on ne peut pas tout faire en même temps.
Au début c'est tranquille pépère on rigole, mais les difficultés arrivent peu à peu, pour finir en mode stress où tout fout le camp et on sait plus ou donner de la tête.

----------


## DarwinMorkai

Bon j'ai craqué ! J'ai fait le didacticiel du capitaine, effectivement ça promet ! Je vais finir tout les didacticiels ce soir et si du monde est motivé pour une mission demain soir je suis votre homme ! 
Kardeno, je t'ai ajouté sur le psn

----------


## Kardeno

J'ai pu tester 3 missions en multi hier soir, ce jeu est vraiment chouette! En fait même beaucoup plus que ce à quoi je m'attendais. L'impression d'être ensemble à bord du vaisseau est bluffante, et voir le corps et les bras renforce a fond l'immersion.
J'avais peur pour la durée de vie, mais les quelques missions sont vraiment d'une difficulté progressive, et je pense qu'il faut vraiment une bonne pratique et un équipage bien rôdé pour arriver à terminer les dernières missions. De plus je pense qu'ils ne tarderont pas à en proposer de nouvelles, en maj ou DLC.
J'ai pu essayer l'uss enterprise, un conseil ne tentez pas tout de suite, c'est chaud patate! ne paniquez pas en voyant les contrôles, et activez la surcouche d'assistance sinon c'est mort! XD

Ce soir je serais surement dispo vers 22H pour quelques missions.

----------


## Myron

On va se faire une partie avec Prade et Metal ce soir. Les missions semblent faire dans les 30 min donc on devrait pouvoir te récuperer en route si tu nous fait signe.  ::): 
Je t'ai invité sur Uplay.

----------


## DarwinMorkai

Je suis dispo dans l'après-midi, mon uplay : Morkaay

----------


## DarwinMorkai

Quelqu'un sait comment inviter des personnes qui joue sur pc depuis la ps4 ? depuis ubisoft club ? Je n'arrive ni a rejoindre ni a inviter en cross plate-forme (toutes les options sont activées)

----------


## Eloween

Je viens de passer une heure comme le pire commandant de l'histoire. On est rentré avec 7 pourcent de coque et l'equipage en train de mourir de rire les larmes au yeux.
Et pleurer dans l'oculus rift ça craint.
Ce jeu est génial.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

T'as réussit la mission 4 ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


celle qui consiste à survivre environ 20 minutes aux attaques Klingons ?

 
On y était presque avec Myron et Prade. Mais on a explosé quand même à 0 sec. On était bien dégouté.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, on a testé juste pour voir l'Enterprise via les missions procéduraux. Et bah on en a chié. Même avec l'assistance de l'UI, on n'arrivait même pas à détruire un oiseau de proie tellement on arrivait pas à savoir si on était à portée de tir.

----------


## Eloween

Oui j'ai réussi la 4. Il faut temporiser un max pour réparer un max. Comme ingénieur je repare en premier propulsion et bouclier .
Si vous êtes dispos mardi soir je suis OK. Je te vois en ligne mais pas possible de t'inviter.

----------


## Kardeno

Je n'arrive pas non plus à inviter les joueurs PC depuis la PS4, j'ai du rater un truc. 
Je peux facilement ajouter en ami Uplay les joueurs que je rencontre (PC ou PS4), mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire une recherche de joueur par pseudo.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> Je n'arrive pas non plus à inviter les joueurs PC depuis la PS4, j'ai du rater un truc. 
> Je peux facilement ajouter en ami Uplay les joueurs que je rencontre (PC ou PS4), mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire une recherche de joueur par pseudo.


Sur la version PC, une fois dans la salle de briefing, tu fais apparaître le menu. Ensuite on clique sur le bouton Action, et là dans la fenêtre de gauche; on voit tous nos amis Uplay. On peut voir qui est connecté ou pas. ET leur envoyer une invitation après avoir cliqué sur leur pseudo.

----------


## DarwinMorkai

Merci pour ta réponse, a tester ce soir alors, si du monde motivé pour jouer, hein kardeno  :;):

----------


## Kardeno

Oui c'est la mouise pour communiquer sur PS4 avec le casque... on voit pas les notifs ni les messages. Ce soir je ne suis pas dispo, mais demain soir j'y retourne. 

L'aspect positif, c'est qu'à force de faire des parties en pickup je commence à avoir pas mal de bons contacts.

----------


## Bopnc

Alors, avec un peu de recul, ça donne quoi ? Je me tatais à le prendre, mais le topic est bien tranquille.  :tired:

----------


## Kardeno

Le jeu est vraiment sympa, pour moi le meilleur jeu en VR.
Par contre, il faut avoir des amis avec qui jouer, car en solo tu perds tout l'intérêt du jeu.

Depuis quelques temps ça commence à devenir compliqué de remplir les équipes, les gens passant à autre chose avec le temps.

----------


## Bopnc

Ok, merci. Coté multi ça reste intéressant à deux ? Ou faut impérativement être quatre ?

----------


## Eloween

> Ok, merci. Coté multi ça reste intéressant à deux ? Ou faut impérativement être quatre ?


Faut être 4 ou tu n'avanceras pas  ::):

----------


## NeryK

Bleigh !! Y-aurait-il encore quelqu'un tout seul qui voudrait éviter le pickup et peinerait à trouver un équipage ? Si oui, je cherche un 4ème larron pour quelques mésaventures spatiales occasionnelles en 2eme partie de soirée  ::trollface:: 
UPlay : N3ryK

----------


## Kardeno

Ça peut m'intéresser car je galère bien à trouver du monde justement et j'ai toujours pas fini toutes les missions.
pseudo: Kardeno

----------


## atrepaul

Plus personne n'y joue ?
(mais vu la chaleur ça peut se comprendre, la buée apparaît très vite)

----------


## Kardeno

J'y ai passé toute ma soirée hier soir, on était un équipage de 4, ça faisait longtemps que c'était pas arrivé!
On a enquillé les missions du prologue à la 5.
J'avoue que ça devient difficile de pouvoir jouer, les serveurs se vident à vitesse grand V.
La plupart des contacts que j'avais sont déjà passé à autre chose, c'est vraiment dommage car j'adore ce jeu.

----------


## Kardeno

Hello,
Il me reste un dernier trophée à gagner sur PS4, c'est celui du Kobayashi Maru, où il faut sauver 120 personnes.
L'un de vous a-t-il réussi? Arrivé vers 80 sauvetages, a chaque fois le Kobayashi se fait détruire je n'arrive pas à le faire tenir plus longtemps.

Ma méthode: si les torpilles sont chargées et les phasers plein, je perturbe les boucliers pour en finir rapidement. Si les phasers et torpilles son vides, je perturbe les armes pour temporiser et tout recharger à bloc. 
Le timonier tourne autour du kobayashi afin de rester au plus près pour accélérer la TP que l'ingénieur a en charge.
Le hic c'est que ça fonctionne tant que les ennemis arrivent un par un, mais quand ça commence à poper  par grappes de 3 je n'ai pas le temps de tous les retenir, le Kobayashi se fait démolir super vite.

Je me demande si à ce moment là il ne faudrait pas stopper les TP, lever les boucliers, et se mettre entre le Kobayashi et l'ennemi pour prendre l'aggro?

Si vous avez des conseils sur la strat je suis preneur.

Éventuellement si vous êtes dispo un soir dans la semaine ce serait chouette de se tenter le défi.

----------


## Rodwin

Salut !

Avec la baisse de prix, je me laisserais bien tenter par la bête, mais j'ai peur de m'y retrouver tout seul.
Vous y jouez toujours ?
Vous le conseilleriez ?
Vous avez envie de vous y (re)mettre ?

----------


## Kardeno

Je l'ai toujours, ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque d'y jouer, mais les équipes... Trop dur de trouver des joueurs, les salons se sont vidés.
Dommage car c'est mon jeu préféré sur VR  ::'(: 

J'ai investi dans werewolf avec la promo, je n'ai pas encore essayé mais j'espère qu'il y aura du monde pour y jouer...

----------


## nodulle

Oyé citoyens de la Fédération des planètes unies. Un canard du topic de la VR a émis le souhait de s'engager dans Starfleet. Et vu que j'ai déserté avant d'avoir fini mon service dans la flotte  ::ninja:: , j'ai bien envie de rempiler ! 
Est-ce que cela intéresse d'autres canards ?  ::):  Comme les équipes sont constitués de quatres personnes il nous en faudrait deux de plus.

Perso je suis dispo un peu quand vous voulez.

Pseudo Steam : nodulle
Pseudo Uplay : Nod_ulle

----------


## ptibogvader

> Oyé citoyens de la Fédération des planètes unies. Un canard du topic de la VR a émis le souhait de s'engager dans Starfleet. Et vu que j'ai déserté avant d'avoir fini mon service dans la flotte , j'ai bien envie de rempiler ! 
> Est-ce que cela intéresse d'autres canards ?  Comme les équipes sont constitués de quatres personnes il nous en faudrait deux de plus.
> 
> Perso je suis dispo un peu quand vous voulez.
> 
> Pseudo Steam : nodulle
> Pseudo Uplay : Nod_ulle


Ça me tente bien! dispo à peu près tous les soirs.

j'ai le même pseudo sur oculus/steam/uplay que sur le forum.

----------


## nodulle

Je viens de te demander en ami un peu partout.  :Mellow2: 

Plus qu'à attendre le canard qui voulait se lancer. Et au pire si on est que trois pour pourra toujours se démerder : on jouera au jeu des chaises musicales sur le pont du vaisseau !

----------


## Gronyeuh

Bon sinon, j'en suis aussi avec un pote. On avait fini la campagne principale en étant juste 2, c'est jouable... mais tendu... mais jouable !
Bref, si on est dans le coin, faut pas hésiter. Mon id steam : gronyeuh et du poto : web_greg

----------


## Luthor

Salut tout le monde,
Méga fan de Star Trek j'ai acheté e jeu qui est plutôt pas mal  ::):  Les premières missions ne font que jouer le capitaine, du coup je n'ai pas d'expérience spécialement, et je risque de faire n'importe quoi, mais si vous voulez je suis dispo pour faire des parties  ::): 

C'est ua petit bonheur la chance ou il y a une vraie orga pour faire des parties ?

Mon ID Uplay :
LuthorX2000
Steam :
luthorx_2000


A plus les loulous  ::):

----------


## Graine

Ça m.interresse mais pour.l.instant je.suis.hospitalisé

----------


## Luthor

Bon courage dans ce cas !

Et je ne suis pas pressé, j'ai pas mal de jeux en attendant à découvrir

----------


## nodulle

Bon courage à toi Graine !

Sinon il y a l'air d'y avoir assez de monde pour se faire quelques missions. On se dit demain vers 21h ?  ::):  Qui est-ce qui est partant ?

----------


## Luthor

Ok j'en serais ^^ Graaaaaaaave

----------


## nodulle

Je te trouve pas sur Steam, tu es sûr que c'est le bon pseudo ? Au pire ajoute moi de ton côté, mon pseudo est plus haut dans la page !  :;):

----------


## Eloween

Quelques missions ?
Il y en a 5 de mémoire . 
C'est la limite du jeu

----------


## nodulle

Oui enfin façon de parler...  :tired: 



Tu en es ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Luthor

C'est fait  ::):  
L'idéal effectivement sera de passer via Steam, je pense, pas de contacts Uplay. Si d'autres joueurs sont OK ^^

----------


## nodulle

Merci !  :;): 
Il me semble justement que tu ne vois que tes contacts Uplay ingame.

----------


## Luthor

Ah ben vlà qui est idiot... 
Bon on va se débrouiller \o/

----------


## ptibogvader

> Bon courage à toi Graine !
> 
> Sinon il y a l'air d'y avoir assez de monde pour se faire quelques missions. On se dit demain vers 21h ?  Qui est-ce qui est partant ?


Arf, ce soir je ne peux pas.

----------


## Luthor

On peut reporter à un autre soir de semaine, comme je suis en congés je suis assez souple  ::):

----------


## Gronyeuh

Petit problème de compte uplay de mon coté... Donc sans moi pour ce soir, j'essaie de réparer ça rapidement, mais sinon ça aurait été avec plaisir !

----------


## Luthor

Oki le mieux c'est de reporter alors  ::):  J'en informe Nodulle et refait ça. Jeudi soir ca vous va ?

----------


## nodulle

Ok pas de problème et dispo aussi jeudi donc pas de soucis.

Et pensez à tester votre micro ingame. J'ai voulu testé tout à l'heure et ça ne fonctionnait pas. Obligé de désactiver tous les entrés audio (sauf celui qu'il faut) dans les paramètres pour que ça fonctionne...  ::|:

----------


## ptibogvader

Jeudi c'est parfait pour moi.

----------


## Luthor

Session très sympa  ::):  

J'ai bien vu que j'avais un niveau moindre, promis je m'entraine pour la prochaine  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Yep on a qu'à dire jeudi prochain même heure !  ::):

----------


## Luthor

> Yep on a qu'à dire jeudi prochain même heure !


Coucou,

Je ne serais pas des vôtres ce soir malheureusement, je suis HS dure semaine... Mais la semaine prochaine sans faute  ::):

----------


## nodulle

J'ai un peu la flemme pour ce soir donc on a qu'à dire qu'on annule. On remettra le couvert la semaine prochaine !  ::):

----------


## Medjes

Résurrection de Thread.
Je viens de me payer le jeu, j'ai fait le tuto et le Maru, y'a t'il des partants pour se faire un équipage ?

----------


## poulpator

Chaud toujours. PAr contre faut que je me fasse le tuto avant je pense  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Moi aussi, si il reste une petite place, pourquoi pas.  ::):

----------


## Medjes

Bon , lancement demain soir, 21h.

----------


## Elidji

Je pourrais être dispo aussi

----------


## Medjes

Kewl  ::):  

Rdv ce soir 21h sur le chat du groupe canard VR ?

----------


## poulpator

Le tuto prends combien de temps à faire ? Que je prévois un peu.

----------


## Medjes

Mmmm... en fait c'est assez simple, c'est vraiment du pas à pas sur les 4 postes, disons qu'en 15 à 20 min max tu as fais le tour. En plus, en jeu, tu peux avoir la surcouche d'info si tu te paumes un peu dans les boutons.

----------


## nodulle

Ce soir ça ne va pas être possible pour moi, désolé.  ::(:

----------


## Rodwin

Ça m'intéresse !
Mais je suis malade en ce moment, donc pas tout de suite.
Rdv sur le canal Steam des canards VR !

----------


## Medjes

Dispo, chan vr sur le groupe Vr steam et chan VR sur mumble aussi

----------


## Medjes

Session très sympa hier soir avec Poulpator. 
Nous avons commencé avec la mission 2, et pour avoir été trop gourmand en tentant de téléporter des survivants d'une capsule de sauvetage, nous avons été pulvérisé par les Klingons. 
Du coup, Poulpator, pardon, Le Commodore Poulpator, lorsque nous avons refait la mission, fut d'une précision diabolique, et dès l'apparition des vaisseaux klingons, les a pulvérisés en quelques secondes. Enchainement mission 3 de la campagne, réussie avec brio, et ... malheureusement, il était temps de partir au dodo. 

Prochain départ dimanche soir, 21h.

----------


## Medjes

Déterrage de topic. 

Le jeu est en promo sur quelques sites (https://isthereanydeal.com/game/star...idgecrew/info/) à part cher, et on m'a meme dit qu'on pouvait le trouver à 8 euros. 
Il se joue en VR, *mais aussi sans, clavier souris classique*...

Je vole souvent en solo, mais quelques équipages se montent... https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...in-de-gameplay

Allez, viendez du coté obscur des Klingons. Qapla' !

----------


## Fabiolo

c'est jouable en solo?

Je veux dire y a moyen de s'entraîner correctement pour pas être responsable de la destruction du vaisseau lors de sa première mission en multi?

----------


## Medjes

Oui jouable en solo, mais meme si tu as jamais joué, le poste de timonier est facilement jouable  en multi. 
Y'a sur le topic général VR un équipage en cours pour ce soir!

----------


## Medjes

Ce soir, Oyyoh, Pounure, et moi... on decolle dans 10 minutes, si un 4eme est branché...

----------


## Oyooh

Bon, après avoir bien galéré avec mon micro non reconnu dans STBC (ce qui empêche d’accéder au multijoueur), et testé tout un tas de trucs trouvés sur des forums, à base de désactiver tous les micros, réactiver celui du casque, et j'en passe, j'ai fini par trouver une solution que je viens partager avec vous:
Le micro apparaissait sous win10 sous le nom "interface audio numérique", il semble que STBC n'aime pas ça... En le renommant en "microphone" ça se met à fonctionner.

----------


## Pounure

Salut les gars

désolé pour hier j'avais des pbs aussi pour lancer! mais après quelques bidouilles (bizarre cette histoire de steam qui lance oculus + UPLAY), j'ai pu faire le tuto. le jeu a l'air basique mais plutôt marrant   ::): 
Pour le micro, vous passez donc directement par le jeu? pas par steam / discord ?
je vais surement rejouer ce soir

----------


## Oyooh

Je retenterais bien, mais je ne suis pas sûr d'être dispo ce soir.

----------


## Medjes

STBC est un jeu ubisoft, et ne tourne qu'avec Uplay. 
Sur Steam, en "dlc" tu as automatiquement une activation uplay indiquée.... et c'est pour ça d'ailleurs qu'il est plus facile de passer et de trouver les id uplay dans le jeu. 

Hier soir, Oyooh, je te trouvais même pas dans le jeu  ::(: 

Et sinon, je devrais être là ce soir.

----------


## Oyooh

> Hier soir, Oyooh, je te trouvais même pas dans le jeu


...Alors que moi je te voyais mais je n'arrivais pas à rejoindre ta partie  ::|: ...

Je vous confirmerai en fin de journée si je suis dispo ou pas.

----------


## Medjes

On decolle à 21h

----------


## Oyooh

Dispo!

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Est que l'un de vous a une chaîne youtube et diffuse vos soirées ? C'est le seul jeu VR qui m'intrigue.

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai bien une chaine où je mets des trucs à l'arrache à l'occasion, il faudra que je tente d'enregistrer la prochaine fois.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'est pas urgent, je ne prendrai pas de VR avant plusieurs années minimum (prochain PC et amélioration de la tech) si les jeux évoluent, mais étant fan de star trek je suis très curieux.
Et si je peux voir des canards jouer c'est encore mieux.   :;):

----------


## Medjes

Ben.... tu peux regarder une diffusion en live un soir via steam. 
Et sinon, je rappelle que tu peux y jouer avec nous, vu que *le jeu fonctionne en VR... et sans, en clavier souris classique !*. Si les prix sont toujours aussi bas, ça vaut le coup.

Bon, j'avoue que c'est forcement moins immersif hein...

----------


## joshton

on perd en immersion, mais on garde l'ambiance et le coopératif.
Et de toute façon, pour des postes comme l’ingénierie ou la tactique on a la tête collé aux l’écrans pendant la plus grande partie de la mission.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oui j'ai lu l'OP et tout, mais je ne sais pas du tout si ça m'amuserais ou non pour l'instant.

----------


## Medjes

Ben écoute, le mieux, c'est que si tu me vois en partie, envoie moi une demande de diffusion, tu l'auras en quasi direct comme ça  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci,  ::happy2::   je suivrai ce fil pour vos parties.

----------


## Medjes

J'ai lu dans le topic principal qu'il y avait de nouvelles enseignes.... et il y a les plus expérimentés aussi.

Un équipage pour ce soir 21h ?

----------


## Pounure

pas dispo ! mais la semaine prochaine  ::): 

Sylvain

----------


## septicflesh

Salut, je me suis offert le jeu sur steam avec dlc il est en solde actuellement. Donc dispo pour une prochaine fois ^^

----------


## Medjes

Qui de partant pour ce soir ?

----------


## septicflesh

> Qui de partant pour ce soir ?


Je vais faire le tuto et je pense que je serais dispo ce soir ^^ Vers 21h00

----------


## septicflesh

> Je vais faire le tuto et je pense que je serais dispo ce soir ^^ Vers 21h00


Équipage je suis prets pour une aventure ce soir et vous ?x)

----------


## Medjes

Hop ! 

Lancement d'un équipage pour ce soir ! 21h comme d'hab.
- Medjes
-
-
-

----------


## septicflesh

> Hop ! 
> 
> Lancement d'un équipage pour ce soir ! 21h comme d'hab.
> - Medjes
> -septicflesh
> -
> -


Dispo en esperant que cette fois ci tu sois bien là x)

----------


## Oyooh

Dispo!

----------


## Medjes

Désolé, je dois annuler  ::(:  

Mais faites vous une sortie à deux!  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

> Désolé, je dois annuler  
> 
> Mais faites vous une sortie à deux!


On commence a avoir lhabitude x)
De toute maniere en vrai il fait vraiment trop chaud pas sur que j'ai envie de me couvrir la tete avec cette chaleur  ::wacko::

----------


## Medjes

Pour info, le dlc à -54%: https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...generation-pc/

Soit à 6.97€




> A new playable ship: the Enterprise D 
>     It can be used in any of the existing Ongoing Voyages modes, plus the two new modes.
>     New Ongoing Voyages mode: Patrol
>     Fly to your choice of star systems, and then we generate random events and challenges for you to meet along the way.
>     New Ongoing Voyages mode: Resistance 
>     A Borg Cube is tracking you, and you must complete a series of objectives to be able to fight back.
>     A new player role: Operations
>     How you assign people at any given moment determines the ship’s capabilities.
>     New enemies: the Romulans and the Borg
>     The Romulans are deadly, making heavy use of surprise attacks. And a single Borg Cube is a nearly unstoppable threat.


Et Vu qu'il fait bien meilleur ce soir, je jure mes grands dieux que ce soir, je suis dispo !

----------


## septicflesh

> Pour info, le dlc à -54%: https://www.greenmangaming.com/games...generation-pc/
> 
> Soit à 6.97€
> 
> 
> 
> Et Vu qu'il fait bien meilleur ce soir, je jure mes grands dieux que ce soir, je suis dispo !


Si tu le jures alors je veux bien  ::): 
Edit : Pour changer pas nouvelle ? Heureusement que tu as juré... Pour une prochaine fois alors

----------


## Erokh

J'ai testé vie fait le tutoriel... Bein j'espère que les premières missions sont tranquilles, parce que tout détailler comme ça c'est sympa, mais ça te fait pas trop retenir qu'elle action dépend de quel autre poste.

J'imagine que c'est aussi cet aspect qui rend le jeu intéressant ?

J'adorerais tester entre canards, mais Malheureusement je ne peux pas prévoir mes dispo dans les mois à venir, vu que j'ai un petit bonhomme d'un mois et demi à gérer.

----------


## Fabiolo

J'ai commencé à m'y mettre un peu, j'ai passé le tuto et quelques missions solo en capitaine, je vais en faire quelques unes de plus avant de tenter le multi.

Par contre j'espère que vous ne jouez pas en mode classique, car l'interface est cool mais moins évidente à prendre en main quant même.

----------


## vectra

Tiens, ils vont sortir un autre titre VR sur Star Trek:

https://www.roadtovr.com/star-trek-d...on-sandbox-vr/

----------


## nodulle

Ouais mais c'est uniquement une expérience proposée dans les salles de jeux Sandbox VR et y'en a pas en Europe...  ::(:

----------


## Hideo

J'ai une clef en rab avec le pack intel si ca intéresse quelqu'un. 
Et une de Archangel.

Faudra l'activer sur gmg.

----------


## Ornithorix

yay! Je me suis acheté le jeu et je vais faire le tuto ce soir. Faudra que je trouve des canards volontaire pour le multi après!

----------


## Medjes

Je veux plus rien dire sur ma presence ou pas. 
Mais si je suis là, je posterai sur le groupe Canard Vr de steam pour indiquer ma dispo ce soir.

----------


## Medjes

Pour info, le jeu est à 7.50 sur Steam, 12.50 avec le dlc, soit -70% !

----------


## KuroNyra

Du monde joue à ce jeu? Je l'ai en possession mais... Comment dire, j'ai pas envie de tenter de jouer avec des randoms.

----------


## Darth

J'ai.
Faudrait s'organiser une soirée pour la deconnade.

----------


## KuroNyra

> J'ai.
> Faudrait s'organiser une soirée pour la deconnade.


Ouep.

D'autres personnes?

----------


## Oyooh

Ça me dirait bien, ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas lancé.

----------


## KuroNyra

Dès ce soir perso je suis chaud. 
Je viens de me faire tous les tutos. 

Vous avez les DLC?

----------


## Darth

Pas de dlc pour ma part, j'ai du y jouer 2h y'a quelques mois et basta. Ce soir pas dispal. Demain y'a soirée IronWolf, a voir après.

----------

